# Is anyone willing to do an externship in Allentown, PA?



## tlspeer (Feb 25, 2011)

New CPC-A looking for experience in Allentown, PA. Please if anyone has any information, please e-mail me at tlspeer@rcn.com


----------



## kk82870@yahoo.com (Mar 1, 2011)

*xternship*

I am also trying to find an xternship in Allentown, PA. I contacted AAPC via email since there are none in the area. I received a response from Josh Hiller, Customer Service Representative from AAPC, asking if I know of any sites I could email to him. I sent several facilities from Allentown, Bethlehem, and Easton area. I received a response back from Josh advising me to send additional sites to daniel.dewitt@aapc.com who is the manager of project xtern department. 

Josh advised if there is anything he can help me with to contact him at josh.hiller@aapc.com or toll free# 800-626-2633 ext.110 - fax: 801-236-2258.

This was done on January 17th, 2011 and I have yet to hear anything back. The AAPC is supposed to contact all of the facilities I sent in hopes some one will be willing. If we colaborate maybe we can get things moving. I intend on contacting Daniel Dewitt regarding status.

I have had no success in getting a coding position despite my 9 years experience with ICD and CPT coding while I was a medical billing coordinator.


----------

